

Lying on the Internet could soon be a federal crime - davidhollander
http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/lying-on-the-internet-could-soon-be-a-federal-crime/

======
anigbrowl
No, this is entirely factually incorrect:
<http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1111/68486.html> and
[http://judiciary.edgeboss.net/wmedia/judiciary/crime/crime11...](http://judiciary.edgeboss.net/wmedia/judiciary/crime/crime11152011.wvx)

 _“The DoJ is in no way interested in bringing cases against people who lie
about their age on dating sites, or anything of the sort. We don’t have the
time or resources to do that,” Downing said during testimony before a House
Judiciary subcommittee._

I think this is about as explicit and straightforward a refutation as anyone
could possibly want.

 _George Washington University law professor Orin Kerr, who also testified
before the House subcommittee, said he is not sure that DOJ is going to keep
its word, and is confused as to what exactly the current Justice Department
position is._

I'll bet he is. It might jeopardize his nice sideline in misinformational op-
eds of boogeyman stories for libertarians.

